# Updated picture of Marilyn Monroe



## lovetowrite (Dec 25, 2010)

View attachment 1578

It's flawed, but I'm happy with it for my first go round.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 25, 2010)

That's great lovetowrite! You should be proud, faces aren't easy at all.


----------



## lovetowrite (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you, Gumby. 

It's still not quite done, but it has been a process in the making.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 11, 2011)

I love it as well as Marilyn. Cool Avatar of Lestat. My Eternal vamp novel is coming along nicley since brilliant crits from this site. Have you ever thought of collaborating on a graphic novel?


----------



## lovetowrite (Mar 11, 2011)

I have. Got lots of cool ideas for a graphic novel, but i've not come across anyone to collaberate with. lol


----------

